# ++ WTB - Few Sting Ray Parts ++



## Baldy Jeff (Aug 22, 2014)

Com'n now......if you're like me, you have way to many parts + maybe not even sure what's there anymore?  Well if you might have any SINGLE Schwinn Sting Ray non reflector bow pedals or block pedals, I'd be interested.  Prefer extra nice or even NOS condition, but will respond to any.

 Also........could use a set of minty or NOS '66 dated Sting Ray bars (non fastback style) 
An early slider strut in equally nice shape would be great!

Have immediate funds via PayPal, or your choice - Will also consider trades if that helps.

PLEASE email direct, as I don't check this forum very often.  mludwig5@sbcglobal.net

Thanks!
Baldy Jeff


----------



## Baldy Jeff (Dec 20, 2014)

1) Also looking for an original molded orangeline Schwinn SLIK - 

2) An orig paint flamboyant red 20" boys frame 

3) Original USED greenline 16" Superior - Have NOS matched pair of orig greenlines available toward right Superior trade -

4) Original paint early ('63-'64) frameset


PLEASE email direct - mludwig5@sbcglobal.net
Thanks!


----------

